# Man Vs Food



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone been watching this ? This guy makes Weeman's cheat days look like a schoolgirl's packed lunch. Adam Richman travels accross the US (where else) taking in the food culture and taking on food challenges

Some tasty enticers





































It's really funny, if you haven't seen it look out for it at 9pm weeknights on Good Food channel. The guy is funny as hell, and some of the places he visits and the food they make is just out of this world.

James


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

i want a pizza now


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

really makes me wanna get a burger right now!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

the one with the Hot chilli was brilliant, he was sweating buckets as if he had been using DNP, on the 1st spoonfull.  good program.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes mate some of the heat challenges he takes on are unreal, the hot chicken wings one I loved, and not allowed to drink or wipe your mouth for 5 minutes afterwards, brilliant.


----------



## McBain (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah I watched this too. I forgot how good the food in America is and how rubbish it is in the UK. I need a philli cheese steak bad.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

McBain said:


> Yeah I watched this too. I forgot how good the food in America is and how rubbish it is in the UK. I need a philli cheese steak bad.


Where are all those negs from bud ? Did you start a thread about nap50's or something ?


----------

